# EYE color and MBTI type



## whiteashes

Yeah it seems ackward, how can a MBTI type relate to eye color.
Actually even i dont know. 

I read this somewhere on the internet. The relation between eye 
color and psychology. 
So i wanted to find out dominant eye color patterns in MBTI types.


I am Providing below the description of Eye color and their psychology. 

--------------------------- 
1. Blue










People with blue eyes have the longest lasting relationships. They 
tend to be kind, pretty or handsome and are very good kissers.They are 
very satisfying in bed and love to please. They will EXCEED your 
pleasure standards.

2. Green










Green-eyed people are known as being very special due to the rarity of 
green eyes. Green eyes are typically associated with magic. People 
with green eyes tend to have long lasting relationships and have the 
most passion when they are in relationships. People with green eyes 
are also associated as being very good looking and some what mystical. 
Green eyed people long for the touch of another.

3. Grey










intelligent, persistent, stern, volatile, forceful and calculating 
Analytical, clear thinking and philosiphical
< I am able to find only this much information for gray eyes>

4. Hazel 










People with hazel eyes are GORGEOUS. They have the most unusual 
relationships. They're awesome at diversity and trying new things and 
very rarely will say no to ANY challenge. They are also the best in 
bed.

5. Brown










People with brown eyes are very attractive, adorable, love to make new 
friends. Will do anything for that special person. Kind and polite Can 
make anyone laugh or cheer them up. They love to please the one they 
care or love for, and are the greatest kissers of all.

6. Black
<Not able to find the image>
Very tough minded, very dynamic and very hard to get along with. They 
have huge determination and the rarest of all types. 

Black eyes and dark brown eyes, are hard to differentiate, look under 
a bright light , to have a clear difference. 

Source : Internet
This is not my opinion,it is just copied and pasted direclty from the internet.

---------------------------



Please indicate your eye color and MBTI types , so that we can 
generate a stastical analysis of dominant eye color patterns in MBTI 
types. Comments and additions are invited.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Type: INFJ
Eye Color: Brown


----------



## Steve MD

INFP
Color : Brown


----------



## Tad Cooper

What about cat-eyes and mixed colours?


----------



## Vaka

I'm an ENFP and I have brown eyes....


----------



## whiteashes

tine said:


> What about cat-eyes and mixed colours?


If your two eyes are of different colors you have "Heterochromia"
Wikipedia : Eye color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Well , mixed eyes , should be classified as Hazel Eyes, You might have hazel eyes. 

And about Cat eyes ... ? sorry I dont know about that, but that might still reveal psychological traits which needs some googling.


----------



## firedell

ISFP - Green Eyes.


----------



## Molock

I can only describe my eyes as blue-green.
INTP btw.


----------



## wanory

ISTP: Hazel eyes when healthy, more greenish when sick.


----------



## xibkia

INTJ, but my eyes are sometimes light brown or yellowish D;


----------



## Aerorobyn

xSFP (maybe?) 
Green eyes.


----------



## Coccinellidae

INFP with grey-yellowgreen eyes here.


----------



## Immemorial

ISTJ - Blue Eyes.


----------



## L'Empereur

People with brown eyes are very attractive, adorable, love to make new 
friends. Will do anything for that special person. Kind and polite Can 
make anyone laugh or cheer them up. They love to please the one they 
care or love for, and are the greatest kissers of all.

o rly?


----------



## whiteashes

CaesAug said:


> People with brown eyes are very attractive, adorable, love to make new
> friends. Will do anything for that special person. Kind and polite Can
> make anyone laugh or cheer them up. They love to please the one they
> care or love for, and are the greatest kissers of all.
> 
> o rly?


 
I used "Copy and paste " ... it is so easy. :happy:


This is not at all my opinion , i have no opinion.


----------



## Vaka

CaesAug said:


> People with brown eyes are very attractive, adorable, love to make new
> friends. Will do anything for that special person. Kind and polite Can
> make anyone laugh or cheer them up. They love to please the one they
> care or love for, and are the greatest kissers of all.
> 
> o rly?


ya rly!
*...10 character bitch...*


----------



## nallyha

INTJ- slightly dark brown eyes


----------



## GrannyWeatherwax

INFP: Green eyes


----------



## bionic

INTJ
Dark Brown almost Black eyes


----------



## Blueguardian

INFP 9w1

Green I guess? There is green grey and yellow in mine. in brighter light you see blue too. Here is an image of my eye I posted in a different thread.


----------



## Elli

entp with blue.


----------



## Nasmoe

INFP with dark brown eyes.


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Zero Requiem said:


> My eyes are black


----------



## under skies

Type: INFP
Eye color: Dark brown


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Blue-eyed folk are cats. :laughing:







<-(racist stereotype)

Brown-eyed folk are dawgs. :laughing:







<-(not a racist stereotype)


----------



## MoonLight

Anyone notice a pattern yet?

Anyway, INFJ-green.


----------



## Hvalpen

INFJ with very blue eyes. something like this:








I would post my own eyes, but I'm so tired and I have allergies


----------



## whiteashes

THIS IS ONLY AN INTERMEDIATE ANALYSIS .PLEASE CONTINUE POSTING SO THAT WE CAN REFINE THE RESULTS FURTHER.

Thank you all for providing the stats. 

Stats for samples available till now. 
-----------------------------------
ENTP 1blue, 
ENTJ
ENFP 1brown,1green,1brown,1grey, [2Brown,1Green,1Grey]
ENFJ
ESTP
ESTJ
ESFP
ESFJ
INTP 1bluegreen, 1redbrown,1green [1Green,1BlueGreen,1Redbrown]
INTJ 1brown, 1darkbrown, 1darkbrown, 1hazel,1blue,1brown ,1blue [4Brown,2Blue,1Hazel]
INFP 1brown, 1greygreen, 1green, 1green ,1blue , 1hazel,1darkbrown,1darkbrown 
[3brown,1greygreen,2Green,1Blue,1Hazel]

INFJ 1brown,1green/orange, 1green,1blue  [1brown,1green/orange,1green,1Blue]
ISTP 1hazel, 1 brown, 1black/brown. [1hazel,1brown]
ISTJ 1blue, 1grayblue, [1blue,1greyblue]
 ISFP 1green, [1green]
ISFJ 1hazel/green, [1hazel/green]

---------------------
EYE COLOR WISE
---------------------

Blue - ENTP,INTJ,INTJ,INFP,INFJ,ISTJ, [ENTP,2INTJ,INFP,INFJ,ISTJ]
Green - ENFP,INTP,INFP,INFP,INFJ,ISFP, [ENFP,INTP,2INFP,INFJ,ISFP]
grey - ENFP, [ENFP]
Brown - ENFP,ENFP,INTJ,INTJ,INTJ,INTJ,INFP,INFP,INFJ,ISTP  [2ENFP,4INTJ,2INFP,1INFJ,ISTP]
Hazel - INTJ,INFP,ISTP, [INTP,INFP,ISTP]
Black - 

Different color - INFJ-Green/Orange
Changing/Mixed Colors - INTP-bluegreen,INTP-redbrown,INFP-Greygreen,ISTJ-GreyBlue,ISFJ-HazelGreen


Unresolved cases
XSFP- 1green (Aerorobyn)

Analysis
- Introverts participated more than Extroverts till now. 
- Relationship with dominant Function - Stats insufficient 
- INTJ seems to have affinity to Brown color
- Green Color seems to have affinity to INFP's. 


----------------------------------

PS : Its quite gibberish, I will put the results in proper format and post again.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

INFP: Blue


----------



## Critix

INTJ: Brown


----------



## igloo123

ENTP. Black/dark brown I dunno which. Haven't observed my irises under a light.


----------



## Packey

> Green-eyed people are known as being very special due to the rarity of
> green eyes. Green eyes are typically associated with magic. People
> with green eyes tend to have long lasting relationships and have the
> most passion when they are in relationships. People with green eyes
> are also associated as being very good looking and some what mystical.
> Green eyed people long for the touch of another.


That's kinda odd since I know at least three people with green eyes, excluding myself. And since I've got a pretty small circle of acquantinces (not as many people want to friends with an angry bastard as you'd think) something doesn't add up.

Also, I definately don't long for the touch of another, though it might explain all the prostitutes.


----------



## Darkestblue

INFP with steel blue eyes. I don't really relate to what the OP posted about steel blue eyed people, though. I'd like to think of myself as more of the blue eyed type. Maybe the blue in my eyes is more dominate than the gray.:tongue:


----------



## Cthulhu

ENTP, hazel eyes, dashing good looks, best personality, and i guess that the only thing i got going against me is that im 5'7" :dry: Oh well. :crazy:


----------



## Red Leaf

INTJ: green eyes

My SO is an INTJ as well and has brown eyes


----------



## Celastrus

For fun, sure. INTP. Gray w/brownish ring. They color change due to how open my pupil is as some of the colored fibers are hidden the more open the pupils are (I think this is the explanation for "color changing" eyes - they don't really change pigmentation). Open pupils = overall gray-blue (brown hidden more), middlin' = plain gray to green-gray, pinpoint (bright sunlight) = green multi. I have pic in this thread. Post Your Eyes


----------



## EverxAfterxEver

ENFJ- Green Eyes 

while I was growing up they were dark blue and then shifted to green and now they're green all the time


----------



## Roman

INTJ

I guess my eye color would be considered Hazel, but my eyes are a reddish color. I guess they could be considered brown as well? But the "gray" seems to describe me personality-wise.


----------



## ilphithra

INTJ
Eye color: Hazel (switches between almost amber and almost red in summer).


----------



## kiwigrl

They are kind of like this picture of Jennifer Aniston. I have been told a few times I look like her.
On my passport it says blue but they're not true blue, more of a blue with flecks of green and sometimes they appear grey too. I guess they would be blue-green.


----------



## emerald sea

INFJ - green/hazel eyes


----------



## Deus Absconditus

ENTP - Hazel brown


----------



## ChaosSeraph

ISFJ or INFJ grayish blue.


----------



## StandingTiger

I'm an ENFP, and my eyes can shift anywhere between green, blue-green, and gray (they change). They're most frequently labelled green by others.


----------



## iinnffpp

sorry, there is no correlation between eye color and personality type. this is pretty ridiculous, because most people in the world have brown irises and they're very different from each other.


----------



## DreamingSoul

I'm an INFJ and I have forest green eyes.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

INFP

Sort of like hazel, but slightly more grey.


----------



## The13thGuest

shlaraki said:


> I doubt there's any relationship to eye colour and MBTI type, but what the hey.
> 
> ISTP with blue eyes.
> 
> EDIT: A lot of people seem to have green eyes. I thought they were more rare than blue, what are the chances?


A lot of times when a brown eyed person has a child with a blue eyed person, their child's eyes will be green or hazel, depending on how dominant the blue gene is. If they don't get green or hazel, they will probably end up with brown since it is usually a more dominant gene than blue.

My mothers eyes are hazel and my dads eyes are blue, so I ended up with light green.

Also, a lot of people with hazel or neutral-toned brown eyes will consider themselves green eyed, but they aren't really.


----------



## Arbite

INTP - Gray


----------



## Littlebear

INFP - Dark brown eyes
though I wish they were green, or perhaps even violet.


----------



## 69waystolove

INFJ and my eyes are multicolor


----------



## MXZCCT

INTP
Dark Green with a hint of light brown surrounding the pupil.


----------



## Emerson

INTJ ambery hazel leaning towards brown eyes.


----------



## SingingBird

INFP with brown eyes!


----------



## Beyond_B

Unknown with dark brown almost black eyes,XD.That is so useful.I think unknown should be a new personality type.


----------



## shadowofambivalence

INTJ- hazel


----------



## santho

Type: INFJ
Eye Color: Brown


----------



## unspokendeeplyunderstood

Type: INFJ
Eye color: light brown when i'm happy. Dark brown when i'm tired. almost black when i'm excited or at night(not because its obviously dark).


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

INTJ 
Grey
leaning toward blue


----------



## Vivid Melody

INFJ with brown eyes.


----------



## darude11

INTP with blue-grey eyes. The grey-eyes description fits more.


----------



## athenasgriffin

INFP-Blue-green

I know you are asking for a specific answer, but my eyes are blue green. They are not hazel and they are not blue and they are not green.


----------



## QueenOfCats

Human black eyes don't exist, it's just really dark brown. 
ENTP:
Brown


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

ESFP, hazel-brown (sometimes greenish) eyes.


----------



## Arbite

INTP with very light grey eyes.


----------



## steinmann

INFP, Green eyes.


----------



## error

Have I ever posted here, with my eye color and possible personality type? Should I add a picture? Perhaps I will do all these things... ACK!!! I can't see a blasted thing without my glasses!!! Alright take a picture, look towards the sky to best reflect the color of my eyes and presto chango, They're GREENISH... some people think they're blue, but it's definitely green.








Personality type, some sort of INTP or something, maybe ISTP.


----------



## Zemnaster

ENTP - Navy blue; sometimes look gray


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

Does anybody truly think that iris pigmentation affects personality? Thank me if you don't think so.


----------



## darude11

You know what? You're right. It is like describing people based on colour of their skin.

However, it's worth to give it a try.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor

darude11 said:


> You know what? You're right. It is like describing people based on colour of their skin.
> 
> However, it's worth to give it a try.


I'm not saying it's impossible, but I doubt it. And let it be known that it's these kinds of categorizations that fuel the fire of a genetic superiority that does not exist.


----------



## qwerty21

dark brown - infp


----------



## WickerDeer

I don't think eye color would effect personality type, unless people are treated differently because of their eye color.

ENFP/INFP/INFJ most brown, brownish--brownie colored brown eyes.


----------



## FryFry

ISFP/INFP I'm not sure which one I am because I seem to relate to both. My eye color is a grayish green


----------



## error

I me think I know a few alleged INTPs including myself. I have green eyes. The one who's kicking around Istanbul has green eyes. The one that's, last I checked still living in his parents basement has brown eyes. And my father, he has brown eyes.

It's fifty fifty. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Rachel Something

INTP
Dark brown eyes.


----------



## Mustang

ENFJ with hazel/yellowish eyes. Tiny rings of green on the outside, a thicker ring of yellow in the mid, and a gooey center of rich brown.


----------



## Mammon

Dark Brown -ISFP


----------



## the crow

Hazel/green, flecked with gold. Ridiculously long curving eyelashes. Vivid green iris when very tired. 
Mostly INTJ, but many other types, as well, depending on recent or current exposure to reality. 

This thread is utterly ridiculous, but I like that.


----------



## steinmann

INFP, green eyes.


----------



## MrMagpie

INTP, gray-blue eyes.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE

INTP. Asian with clear contacts for corrective use. Therefore brown eyes. But I wouldn't say all Asians and other races that have brown eyes have the same MBTI if we're going by eye-colour. This thread seems awfully... European? D:


----------



## Navi

INTP with grey eyes over here.



GENIUSandVIOLENCE said:


> INTP. Asian with clear contacts for corrective use. Therefore brown eyes. But I wouldn't say all Asians and other races that have brown eyes have the same MBTI if we're going by eye-colour. This thread seems awfully... European? D:


Yeah, I find it rather unlikely myself.


----------



## Cross

My eyes are brown, although I'm not sure if that really equates to MBTI type. So many people in the area I live have brown eyes, including my friends, and they all have different MBTI types spread out through all the temperaments.


----------



## Kincsem

My eyes are blue. But wait! My ENTJ ex has blue eyes. ITS ALL A LIE!!!!! NOOOOOO!!! I DON'T WANT TO JOIN THE DARK SIDE!


----------



## Sinistra Manus

INTP. Ice blue.


----------



## armyofdreamers

INFJ. My eyes change color depending on what I'm wearing and the lighting but normally they're a very deep blue with hints of green. Sometimes they look just blue, just green or kind of grey but it's pretty rare.


----------



## Radioactive Guy

Type - INTJ
Eye color - Dark brown


----------



## Sai

this is so stupid.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

ISFJ brown eyes with a lot of red in them


----------



## Moya

INTP
Dark brown eyes - just a couple shades short of being black


----------



## Sapphyreopal5

whiteashes said:


> Yeah it seems ackward, how can a MBTI type relate to eye color.
> Actually even i dont know.
> 
> I read this somewhere on the internet. The relation between eye
> color and psychology.
> So i wanted to find out dominant eye color patterns in MBTI types.
> 
> I am Providing below the description of Eye color and their psychology.
> 
> 2. Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green-eyed people are known as being very special due to the rarity of
> green eyes. Green eyes are typically associated with magic. People
> with green eyes tend to have long lasting relationships and have the
> most passion when they are in relationships. People with green eyes
> are also associated as being very good looking and some what mystical.
> Green eyed people long for the touch of another.
> 
> Please indicate your eye color and MBTI types , so that we can
> generate a stastical analysis of dominant eye color patterns in MBTI
> types. Comments and additions are invited.


INTJ with green eyes. It is said that the eyes are the windows to the soul ^_^ (although am a little skeptical when it comes to eye color and who someone is as a person).


----------



## bradleytron

I am an Infj with blue eye


----------



## Trinidad

Sapphyreopal5 said:


> INTJ with green eyes. It is said that the eyes are the windows to the soul ^_^ (although am a little skeptical when it comes to eye color and who someone is as a person).


ISTJ with green eyes here. Your skepticism is justified, the description in the OP describes me about as well as my astrological sign...


----------



## Tacedhyse

INFP with blue-ish(?) eyes.


----------



## Azure_Sky

INTP-Blue eyes


----------



## Abject

INTJ
Eye Colour: Blue


----------



## great_raisin

ESTP, and my iris is brown.

1) Very attractive - I don't have delusions about myself, and I don't think I'm _very attractive.
2)_ Adorable - Same as above.
3) Love to make new friends - Totally. 
4) Will do anything for that special person - Totally. 
5) Kind and polite - Totally.
6) Can make anyone laugh or cheer them up - Not always. But I do try. Sincerely.
7) They love to please the one they care or love for - Totally.
8) Greatest kissers of all - Don't really know. Haven't got much feedback.


----------



## 37119

I'm an INTP. My eyes are grey some days, green on others. Depends on my shirt, if that makes any sense.


----------



## whoameye

infj with amber eyes 










the psychology on that? I havent been able to find amber eye color psychology. however i have not read every post in this thread so if the answer is in here then I did not see it. just going off of the first post


----------



## OverthoughtAndUnderstated

INTP

Green


----------



## Robert Girghescu

Type ENFP

Eye Color is blue-green or you can call it turquoise


----------



## flamesabers

ISTJ. Green eyes.


----------



## Destiny Lund

ENFP- grey


----------



## DandyAndCheese

ENFP - Hazel.


----------



## Dashing

INTP

Blue


----------



## Tamer57

Infp, brown


----------



## VioletTru

I highly doubt that personality is relevant to eye color. Same thing goes for horoscope readings. I mean, not everyone who is a Leo is the 'life of the party' or 'wild and outgoing', right?

INFP with dark brown eyes. Some of the 'brown-eyed' descriptions _coincidentally _describe myself, even though I am of Asian descent and share the same eye color with many other Asian people. Oh well, not going to think too much into it.


----------



## moonpixie

I suppose I will contribute to this.

Type: INFJ
Color: Blue


----------



## DemonAbyss10

ISTP
3 rings worth of Central Heterochromia, same on both eyes. Thin gold band right around the pupil, a thicker seafoam green middle band and a Violet fringe on the edge of the iris. So yeah explain that, not really 'hazel', even though it is the only 'OTHER' option on stuff for identification and all that.


----------



## Tetsonot

I'm a green-eyed ESTP.


----------



## Mauve

INTJ/INFJ 

They're generally a green-hazel, although it really depends on the lighting. They're not a true green or brown though, so it's easier to call them hazel.


----------



## hailfire

I'm a dark brown-eyed ISTP. You can only tell when the peepers are in the sun.


----------



## SnowFairy

ESTJ - My eyes are pale blue with a hint of greenish-grey.


----------



## platorepublic

Why does everyone here either have green or blue or multicoloured eyes! Stop showing off!


----------



## heyimawkward

I'm an INTJ and my eyes are blue.


----------



## Holgrave

MBTI: ISTJ

Eye color: Blue


----------



## Raichu

ESTP, brown eyes.

Also, I noticed when I was reading the descriptions for the eye colors that almost all of them, except for gray and black, said those people tend to be attractive.


----------



## JoanCrawford

INTP: Hazel


----------



## bromide

I didn't read this entire thread, so I apologize if this has already been brought up, but the vast majority of humanity (something like 90+%) has brown eyes. This means that if you did an analysis of it, you'd find that the majority of every MBTI type has brown eyes. 

Mine are bluish greenish.


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTP
Blue

No idea why this is relevant.


----------



## Toru Okada

blue

you can read


----------



## NChSh

ENTP - Hazel. 100% accurate in all respects (I base this on what I've been told, not my own opinions--although I do agree), but that doesn't mean I actually think there is any real connection.


----------



## Fudgecakesss

Blue-grey
INTJ/INTP


----------



## heavydirtysoul

INFJ . :] Dark _blue_ eyes.


----------



## Dauntless

NightSkyGirl said:


> Type: INFJ
> Eye Color: Brown


Same.


----------



## BabyJane

INFJ with dark blue and grayish eyes.


----------



## DevilishGrin

ISTP
Hazel


----------



## Fern

ENTP - brown

[in terms of compatibility, if this article is accurate, sparks really flew with my black-eyed ISTJ...:wink: ]


----------



## BoPeep

ENFP, blue eyes :happy:


----------



## Persian

INTJ
Black eyes with blue sclera.


----------



## Astrid Dunham

INFJ, blue eyes


----------



## Wonszu

Persian said:


> INTJ
> Black eyes with blue sclera.


Sounds like a sign of osteogenesis imperfecta...


----------



## Empty

My eyes are pitch black. So, I am a demon.


----------



## twoofthree

Dark brown eyes are dominant in humans[SUP][45][/SUP] and in many parts of the world, it is nearly the only iris color present.[SUP][46][/SUP] Dark pigment of brown eyes is common in East Asia, Southeast Asia, Central Asia, South Asia, West Asia, Oceania, Africa,Americas, etc. as well as parts of Eastern Europe and Southern Europe.[SUP][16][/SUP] The majority of people in the world overall have dark brown eyes. Dark brown is often found in the Semitic people, among Jewish and Arab populations in the Middle East.

(from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_colour)

So I guess all those people in Africa, Asia etc. have the same personality. . .


----------



## FallingSlowly

This is a bit silly really, but if it makes you happy:

INFJ - very dark green (so dark that most people initially assume it's brown) with a dark blue ring and some yellow specks.


----------



## SisOfNight

twoofthree said:


> Dark brown eyes are dominant in humans[SUP][45][/SUP] and in many parts of the world, it is nearly the only iris color present.[SUP][46][/SUP] Dark pigment of brown eyes is common in East Asia, Southeast Asia, Central Asia, South Asia, West Asia, Oceania, Africa,Americas, etc. as well as parts of Eastern Europe and Southern Europe.[SUP][16][/SUP] The majority of people in the world overall have dark brown eyes. Dark brown is often found in the Semitic people, among Jewish and Arab populations in the Middle East.
> 
> (from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_colour)
> 
> So I guess all those people in Africa, Asia etc. have the same personality. . .


Wow, now I feel really special having dark brown eyes! yay! xP

… Other than that, _if_ there were a correlation between eye colour and MBTI, all of these people would have been INFJs… O_O


----------



## Persian

Wonszu said:


> Sounds like a sign of osteogenesis imperfecta...


No. Osteogenis Imperfecta's scleras are blotchy and another shade (deep blue not grey with a slight blue tinge).


----------



## Grad0507

ENFJ
Brown

I hear that brown eyes is very common for INFJs.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Though I expect it's very unlikely there's any significant correlation between eye color & personality type, I'll play along just for fun.

ISTJ- Hazel eyes that become green during winter months.
Here's a little something I found at a site comparing inherited eye color & blood type.

We all have the same two eye colour genes. What gives us different eye colours are which variations of these genes we have.


One of these genes is called HERC2. It comes in two variations, brown and blue. The other gene, called gey, also comes in two versions -- green and blue.


Because all eye colours are made up from brown and blue, and the color in between those is green, certain shades are grouped into one of these three groups, as follows:

Brown Eyes - Amber, Black.
Green Eyes - Hazel, Olive.
Blue Eyes - Grey, Violet.

Individuals having RH- blood type most often have green or blue eyes.

44% - green eyes
41% - blue eyes
15% - brown eyes


Individuals having RH+ blood type most often have brown eyes.

23% - green eyes
15% - blue eyes
62% - brown eyes


​


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP and blue.


----------



## FakeLefty

ISTP

Dark brown.


----------



## petite libellule

INFJ - Green


----------



## 2LiederSoda

INFP, brown eyes


----------



## crumbs

ENFP - dark brown, almost black eyes


----------



## Wonszu

Persian said:


> No. Osteogenis Imperfecta's scleras are blotchy and another shade (deep blue not grey with a slight blue tinge).


I didn't saw any picture, I read they are blue and this is what I imagined.


----------



## TheSummerOne761

INFP-Blue, sometimes leaning towards grey


----------



## Manhu

Green - INFJ


----------



## CloudNymph

INTP - Blue-Green.

And here are some people I know.. aka my family and close friends.

ENFP - Light Blue
ENFP - Dark Brown
INTJ - Dark Brown
ESFP - Dark Blue
INTJ - Dark Brown
INTJ - Green
ESFP - Blue
ESFP - Blue
INTJ - Dark Green
ENFP - Brown
INTP - Light Brown

I just realized there is a pattern to their types... Hmm, I guess that means I enjoy having friends whose types remind me of my fam's types, cool.


----------



## cheburashka

infp and hazel.... guess i'm awesome in bed guys, watch out


----------



## clear moon

was OP not aware that 90% of the world has brown eyes or ... 
I mean this is problematic in a lot of ways but it kind of assumes that everyone's white


----------



## PurpleStrawberry

blueish-green eyes and INFP here


----------



## Ben8

INTJ
Blue and a hint of gray.


----------



## INPL

ISTJ and my eyes are blue.


----------



## JTHearts

I'm ENFJ and my eyes are mostly blue with a little bit of green, although a lot of times it looks like I have brown eyes in pictures.


----------



## Austinship

INTJ
Eye color- blue


----------



## PaladinX

My eyes change color. Maybe this is why I'm unsure of my type? :shocked:


----------



## Chas23

INFJ- Hazel eyes


----------



## GentleBlossom

I'm an INFP and I have green eyes.


But I also think that the descriptions of the eye-color characteristics are very clichéd. I mean, associating green eyes with magic is from the middle age or something? ^^


----------



## DemonAbyss10

ISTP and multi-coloured

both eyes match, but I have three distinct colour bands in each eye (Central Heterochromia)

a thin band of gold right around the pupil, a thick greyish-greenish-blue band and a thin violet-blue rim


----------



## MylesPrower

Brown-eyed INFP here

Based on my genetics it would be nearly impossible for me to have another eye color though, so


----------



## INFJRoanna

I'm an INFJ and I have Green eyes :happy:

They're kind of a mix of color, the primary color is green, the rim of my iris's are blue and I get bits of yellowy brown in them in bright light.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

INTP hazel green.


----------



## Sabrah

ISTJ - Bluish gray.


----------



## Kaisikudo

These are all ridiculous.

But to oblige the thread.
INFP: Grey-Blue


----------



## deesu

intp gray


----------



## TheOffspring

INFP

My eyes are somewhere between blue and green... Teal i guess?


----------



## aphinion

Type: ENTP
Eye Color: Brown


----------



## letter_to_dana

INFJRoanna said:


> I'm an INFJ and I have Green eyes :happy:
> 
> They're kind of a mix of color, the primary color is green, the rim of my iris's are blue and I get bits of yellowy brown in them in bright light.


Haha that's how my eyes are too. Everyone can see the green part but when they come closer they are so "oh my God, your eyes are so beautiful and weird". Lol... Anyway I'm ENFP.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I don't think eye color has anything to do with MBTI Type, but I'm an INTP with black-brown eyes.


----------



## emmamadden

ESTP with blue/grey eyes here and eye color definitely has nothing to do with your personality.


----------



## shadowjasmine

INTP- brown


----------



## shadowjasmine

brown


----------



## blood roots

ENTP, green eyes....good looking and mystical lmao...
They're more of a dark green.


----------



## Devrim

xNFJ with blue eyes here


----------



## leila0102030405

Can you really say like this, i just think most african people have Brown eyes, so how does this prove anything?


----------



## oOTandemOo

ESFJ with dark brown eyes.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

MBTI: INFP
Eye colour: Pale grey


----------



## azdahak

etarnov said:


> ENTP, green eyes....good looking and mystical lmao...
> They're more of a dark green.



This is same with me. Clearly ENTPs have green eyes.


----------



## Unorthodox

Are we seriously anticipating to observe a correlation here? I don't think so.

INTJ with dark brown eyes... Uh-oh.

P.S: By the way, that text sounds culturally biased... and awfully unscientific. Stereotypical Western judgement of physical attractiveness and dating success based on propinquity. The colour of your iris pigment epithelium directly determines how good of a kisser you are - what kind of psychoanalysis is that? Haha I'm taking this all too seriously, alright.


----------



## Zen_alpha

INTX (Possibly INTJ)
Eye : Black.


----------



## pneuma

this is so fucking dumb


----------



## TwistedMuses

INFJRoanna said:


> I'm an INFJ and I have Green eyes :happy:
> 
> They're kind of a mix of color, the primary color is green, the rim of my iris's are blue and I get bits of yellowy brown in them in bright light.


INFP, same eyes! I swear they are the weirdest thing ever, haha )


----------



## Ad Astra

INFJ with blue eyes!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFP hazel (ranging from more greenish to more brownish depending on the day, generally more toward brownish)


----------



## ItsFrodo

ENTP, brown. See my post history for a photograph.


----------



## Artanis

INFP
Light blue eyes


----------



## yet another intj

Dark brown.


----------



## Nackle1

Since eye color varies greatly with racial background, this whole theory sounds extremely racist to me. I do believe in some visual indicators of type, but I don't think eye color is one of them.


----------



## steinmann

INFP, green eyes. ;o


----------



## DustyWind

I love how there's outrage over this thread, yet people keep on posting, hahahaha!


----------



## eleuthera

ApolloNoUta said:


> ENFP 2w1
> 
> Grey eyes with some gold/yellowish central heterochromia (so just the part surrounding the pupil is that color). I'll post a picture tomorrow, as it's too dark in here right now...





tallenglishgirl said:


> Type: ISTJ
> Eyes: Grey


Tried to read through all the thread,but its a lot. I'm glad cat eyes were mentioned and there are others that their eyes change color. Mine change by time of day - morning green, afternoon gray and evening blue. One islands and when there is humidity they stay blue. Clothes don't influence the color of my eyes as I've heard from others.
Type: INFJ


----------



## Ginsa

ISTJ with hazel eyes.


----------



## noelani887

I don't really believe in this but I'll put my info anyway.

INFJ
Hazel eyes


----------



## Wunderlust

Weirdness. 

Uuhm INTP and they'd be classified as _Hazel_ I guess, except they usually look _greenish - blueish_ depending on the day.


----------



## Faygo

ISFP. Green, but sometimes they're blue grayish. Mostly green with orange flecks.


----------



## Maegamikko

INTP with ENTP functions, green(ish) eyes. My mom says they're hazel.


----------



## CaptainShawnee

INFP with brown eyes that sometimes look more... reddish brown or hazel-y depending on the light or if my eyes are fully open or more lazily half-open.


----------



## miss. potato

Blue-ish gray and ENTJ

you could do a poll?


----------



## .17485

I'm a ISFP and have brown eyes


----------



## danniek

INFP, brown.


----------



## Onewithsouls

infp
green


----------



## crystal19

infp, blue-green. i guess more green but for green eyes they are kind of blue, if that makes sense


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

shouldve made a poll


----------



## wormy

Why would there be any association...
INFP/Brown


----------



## Klaro26

INFJ
blue


----------



## gelassenheit

I'm confident that eye color has no relation to personality, but I am INFJ with teal eyes.


----------



## theredpanda

whiteashes said:


> 4. Hazel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with hazel eyes are GORGEOUS. They have the most unusual
> relationships. They're awesome at diversity and trying new things and
> very rarely will say no to ANY challenge. They are also the best in
> bed.


Aw, thanks, whoever wrote this. :blushed: Really boosts my ego 
Anyways...
ENTP with hazel eyes


----------



## Populifolia

ENFP /ENTP (exactly 50 % Feeling and 50% Thinking hence why I say both)

Greyish-blue


----------



## Perception

INFJ
Hazel


----------



## Wonszu

I don't see how colours of eyes are suppose to connect to personality but here you go:

INTJ - central heterochromia in both eyes, grey outward ring, hazelnut centre.


----------



## Nefferee

INFP
Hazel


----------



## metaphor

INFP
Blue Green but mostly Green.


----------



## lostintranslationn

INFJ- dark blue


----------



## 11thNight

infj
blue


----------



## RHe

ENTP - greyish brown


----------



## Wintercat

ISFP, teal.


----------



## Im FiNe

I've noticed that several have questioned relationship between type and eye color initially, only to state their type and eye color.

Without having read the entire thread to learn if any other has asked, I wonder why this post was started in the General Psychology Forum rather than the MBTI Forum.


----------



## istpforum

istp brown


----------



## Aha

ENTP blue

Though, you guys do realize that colored eyes are distributed only in Europe and the colonized world?


----------



## BranchMonkey

INFP or INFJ-hybrid, but no worries, my eyes match: dark brown in regular light, hazel in bright, outdoor natural light.


----------



## brightflashes

INFP; brown


----------



## Jaune

ISTP, dark brown.


----------



## The red spirit

xSFP blue-grey eyes


----------



## KillinIt

ISXJ with grey eyes. Sometimes can look blue, green or even kinda hazel depending on my clothes, makeup, hair colour or surroundings but if you look at my iris there's nothing blue or green there, it's grey with a very dark grey ring around the iris. I've been told they're 'shark-like' which may not have been a compliment :L


----------



## Little Lady

ENTJ with dark blue eyes. However, I have sectoral heterochromia in my left eye where a small section of my eye is brown.


----------



## metallic

This is a weird coincidence! I also have heterochromia! ISFJ, with one blue eye, one brown eye with green at the bottom and a little blue at the top. My brown eye used to be green. Weird stuff.


----------



## Wolf

INTJ

Dark Brown!


----------



## Wild

ESFP green 

I read a post in here that said women are supposedly much more likely to have green eyes, I feel like I've heard that before too. I wonder why though!


----------



## salt

its kinda bs cuz most of ppl in my country which is in northeast asia has black eyes and its cuz were fucking asian thats all this is shit stupid


----------



## Maybe

Intp?
Grey (blue?)

Kinda looks like this: (pic from interwebs)


----------



## Zero11

INTP, brown

no poll?


----------



## Asmodaeus

INTJ, hazel.

More or less like this:


----------



## Eefje

My actual eye lol 

Greenish hazel eyes ^^ roud:
They tend to drift between grey-green, depending on the lighting.


----------



## LittleDreamer

Infp

Dark brown


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

My eyes are my favorite feature: large and hazel of the brown variety.


----------



## napkineater

LittleDreamer said:


> Infp
> 
> Dark brown


Before they ban me....i must say

I'm in love with you 
COME FINDME I'LL BE WAITING


----------



## MaggieMay

INFJ

Dark Brown, they tend to look amber in sunlight.


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

Type: INTP
Eye colour: Greeny-greyish colour, depending on light, they are more green or grey.

Why am I doing this? Haha


----------



## Bo0mCha_

INTJ

Hazel eyes


----------

